# yesterday i covered an andrew jackson jihad song under a bridge.[video]



## tobepxt (Aug 9, 2014)

I covered this great song one afternoon with a guitar (note: i'm missing a string) under a bridge somewhere in North Georgia. I added bass in post-production. you might be able to hear the bass with decent speakers. Anybody like folk punk?


----------

